# Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur



## CarpHunter_96 (27. März 2012)

Hallöchen heute ist mein Leadcore gekommen und ich bin zu frieden damit das Spleißen ist auch ganz easy doch ich weiß nicht wie man das Leadcore mit der Hauptschnur verbindet


Wie macht ihr das immer?

Gruß CarpHunter


----------



## Lupus (27. März 2012)

*AW: Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur*

Moin,
Schlaufe ins Leadcore spließen und wie einen Wirbel anknoten! Ganz einfach!


----------



## Matchfischer (27. März 2012)

*AW: Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur*

Ich mach immer in die Hauptschnur ne große Schlaufe von etwa 10cm und schlaufe das Leadcore ein.
So kannst du schnell die Montage wechseln und abmachen.
Man kann schon zuhause alles fertig machen und brauchs nur noch am Wasser einzuschlaufen.


----------



## pfefferladen (27. März 2012)

*AW: Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur*



Matchfischer schrieb:


> Ich mach immer in die Hauptschnur ne große Schlaufe von etwa 10cm und schlaufe das Leadcore ein.
> So kannst du schnell die Montage wechseln und abmachen.
> Man kann schon zuhause alles fertig machen und brauchs nur noch am Wasser einzuschlaufen.



So mach ich das auch.Hat den erwähnten Vorteil.


----------



## Schneidi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur*

also ich binde einen korda quick link an die hauptschnur und die schlaufe des leadcores hänge ich da ein. so kannst du auch die montage ruck zuck wechseln


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur*

Danke für die tipps ich habe gerade mal die hautpschnur mit dem Leadcore wie ein wirbel verbunden ist das eig ne gute idee?


----------



## baschti84 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur*

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/grin.htm

mit nen normalen Grinner mach ich das, statt wie auf dem bild  der wirbel kannste den auch beim Leadcore anwenden...der hat mich noch nie im stich gelassen....#6

hier mit dieser page findest du in jeder situation den richtigen knoten.....

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## marv95 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur*

ich mach auch einfach nen grinner an die schlaufe :m Wirbel geht auch aber nicht bei einem Inlineblei!


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur*

Danke habe auch mal den Grinner gemacht und es wird mal dieses wochende getestet ich danke euch allen ^^

Gruß Dani


----------



## punkarpfen (29. März 2012)

*AW: Leadcore verbinden mit der Hauptschnur*

Ich mache auch eine große Schlaufe (8er Schlaufenknoten). Den Grinner habe ich vorher genutzt und damit war ich nie so wirklich zufrieden. Mit der Schlaufe kann ich den Leader schnell wechseln und gerissen ist mir der Knoten noch nicht.


----------

